# Caramel caramel caramel wanted !



## aodstratford (Sep 18, 2012)

My go to bean is Extract Original - where I enjoy salted caramel notes (when things go to plan). I really enjoy caramel flavours ! Can anyone recommend beans with a REALLY good caramel flavour ? Thanks in advance - Adam.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Suggestion rather than recommendation as one not tried myself.

Rave Nuts and Plums for a lighter and nuttier caramel taste.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

When the Brazils show up you'll be happy.

Until then - http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/nicaragua-limoncillo-pn-longberry


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

garydyke1 said:


> When the Brazils show up you'll be happy.
> 
> Until then - http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/nicaragua-limoncillo-pn-longberry


I came in here to recommend the exact same coffee hah.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

enjoy:

http://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/chocolate-caramel-nuts


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Plus one for this coffee:good: = Plums & Nuts


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Allow me to recommend an alternative Has Bean:

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america-el-salvador/products/el-salvador-santa-petrona-washed-pacamara


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Just as I was finally moving away and into fruitier/brighter coffees, my old tasting buds that enjoyed choc, caramel and nuts is trying to pull me back in, lol!

Some nice suggestions which I'd like to try.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

risky said:


> Allow me to recommend an alternative Has Bean:
> 
> http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america-el-salvador/products/el-salvador-santa-petrona-washed-pacamara


Reading the write up that sounds absolutely delicious


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Giant melted Rolo!


----------



## aodstratford (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks for the recommendations - I have just ordered both the hasbean ones. Sorry I have not engaged on here - been busy working all weekend ! Thank you risky and gardyke1. I'll update when I have tasted them.


----------



## greenm (Oct 27, 2014)

Foundry Guatemalan, plenty of salted caramel meets green and blacks chocolate, really impressed !


----------



## aodstratford (Sep 18, 2012)

These suggestions are going to keep me going for a few weeks. Thanks


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Post back once you've tried any of them. I need me a caramel fix myself soon!


----------



## aodstratford (Sep 18, 2012)

Finca Limoncillo from hasbean - Lovely caramel flavour and very smooth - think I may try a slightly longer extraction to see if I eek out a little more... Thanks for the recommendation !


----------



## aodstratford (Sep 18, 2012)

Thank you garydyke1 !


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

My favourite extraction of that one (ek43 tho) was 17 in and 55 out over 27s - it was rudely sweet.


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

greenm said:


> Foundry Guatemalan, plenty of salted caramel meets green and blacks chocolate, really impressed !


Seconded


----------



## Darenf (Oct 5, 2015)

greenm said:


> Foundry Guatemalan, plenty of salted caramel meets green and blacks chocolate, really impressed !


I can vouch for this one too, description spot on ?


----------



## aodstratford (Sep 18, 2012)

risky said:


> Allow me to recommend an alternative Has Bean:
> 
> http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america-el-salvador/products/el-salvador-santa-petrona-washed-pacamara


These beans are a bit darker caramel almost going into toffee. Bit more body to these. Very good. Thanks for the recommendation.

Think I've got those foundry beans yet to try.


----------



## Siamblue (Jan 27, 2016)

I just ordered 4 packs from Rave I got 20% off of my first order plus the coffees were only about £4.50 per 250g pack.


----------

